# Windscreen wipers



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi all, 
Just put some new 'Pro Vista' wiper blades on car today. Bought from Euro Car Parts and stated they were 'best seller and exact fit'? I'm not so sure. They stick up like a sore thumb once you put the correct fixing attachments on, especially the passenger (near side) and just look crap. Just wondering if anyone else had same problem and what is the best recommendation (Bosch)?????


----------



## andyk17 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi,

I have Bosch and the fixings show on that too especially the passenger side where it is clearly visible from the driver's seat. Toying with the idea of taking the fittings off the OEM ones to see if they fit (can't see any reason why not).

That aside the wipers work fine, so maybe just me being picky.

Andy


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

andyk17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Bosch and the fixings show on that too especially the passenger side where it is clearly visible from the driver's seat. Toying with the idea of taking the fittings off the OEM ones to see if they fit (can't see any reason why not).
> 
> ...


Know what you mean. Thought I was just OCD but can't stop noticing how rubbish/stupid it looks. Aarrggh!!


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

I had these ecp ones, those adaptors are crap tbh but the oem fittings won't go on the new ones. Next time I need some wiper blades I'll just order from dealership if it's not possible to get oem blades elsewhere


----------



## Madtriker (May 25, 2017)

I bought Valeo wiper blades from Euro car parts fit same as ones i took off, just a squeeze fitment and they work great


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I recently replaced the original Audi wipers (made by SWF) by original SWF wipers. There were almost the same as the 7 year old original wipers. The most striking difference was a plastic clip which seems to stabilise the spoiler shape on the wiper itself:










This part could be swapped over. That's how original SWF wipers became original Audi wipers. 8)

SWF is owned by Valeo. But the brand SWF still exists. Clearly German cars should not have French wipers installed!


----------



## Madtriker (May 25, 2017)

Part number 485776275

Valeo silencio

Squeeze fitment same as one I took off no adapter required usually 30% discount cod3s available with Euro car parts


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ MadTriker - Thanks for the picture! I found them here on the German Amazon site. Wow!! 40-Euros is bloody expensive for wipers, geeze!  I'll have to check the local ATU autoparts and see if they carry them. FYI - The German word for windshield wipers is "Scheibenwischer"

Silencio VM333 Flat Wiper Blade Set - Audi TT
https://www.amazon.de/Silencio-VM333-Sc ... leco+Vm333


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

It's worth keeping an eye on eBay. Because they are rubber they have an expiry date and that's when the dealership lets batches go. There's a fare few Audi dealers on eBay. I got mine for £11 each (this was a while ago)


----------



## legend_of_chaos (Sep 18, 2017)

TT-driver said:


> I recently replaced the original Audi wipers (made by SWF) by original SWF wipers. There were almost the same as the 7 year old original wipers. The most striking difference was a plastic clip which seems to stabilise the spoiler shape on the wiper itself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you buy these from ??


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

From https://www.autoteilemann.de

SWF Scheibenwischer Set VisioFlex OE 550/530 mm - 119292

A whopping €16,79 for a set. But don't ask me if they'd fit on a RHD car.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Found some genuine Audi OE ones on ebay for straight £40 including postage from Stoke Audi so reckon these will do


----------



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

Madtriker said:


> I bought Valeo wiper blades from Euro car parts fit same as ones i took off, just a squeeze fitment and they work great


Same here....Valeo recommended by me!


----------



## Madtriker (May 25, 2017)

Yeah only are £23 with discount codes


----------



## legend_of_chaos (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Ecocut pro Windscreen Wiper Cutter

Has anyone ever tried one of these? Would be curious to know if it's any good or not.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/OK-Cars-Az-Aus ... r+Restorer

YouTube


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah I tried a gadget that was very similar. After using it I had 3 items to throw into the trash can: 2 wipers and 1 gadget.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

That's all I need to know.  Thanks!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I've mentioned it before. Best way to restore the wipers: clean them and then apply graphite power on the rubber. And they will wipe your screen smoothly again.


----------



## deextr (Sep 22, 2017)

Recently replaced the wipers with bladeless ones but they dont seem to be applying even pressure through the sweep. Anyone replaced theirs recently?


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

TT-driver said:


> I've mentioned it before. Best way to restore the wipers: clean them and then apply graphite power on the rubber. And they will wipe your screen smoothly again.


Thanks for the tip, I never knew that.

I used to regularly visit Fuchs Lubritech in North London (who made industrial lubricants) as a contractor and 'acquired' a tub of graphite powder whilst on a site visit :wink:

The wife Qashqai rear wiper streaks on the back-stroke wipe so I'll try out your trick later when the snow abates.


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

TPS are doing them for £30 a set. Just fitted some today.


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

repsol said:


> TPS are doing them for £30 a set. Just fitted some today.


Hi 
Do you have the part number ?

http://bit.ly/2I3QSFI are these the correct ones?

Ta


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Just to add, I've just fitted Bosch wipers for the TT and they don't but up correctly on the arm. They lock in and work ok just look a bit clumsy. :? Fat square end onto my shaped wiper arms.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Dreago said:


> repsol said:
> 
> 
> > TPS are doing them for £30 a set. Just fitted some today.
> ...


Yes, apparently they are the best fitting ones that don't appear to stick up so much on passenger side.


----------



## Kitchtt (Feb 11, 2017)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Dreago said:
> 
> 
> > repsol said:
> ...


Just been a grabbed a pair of these and fitted, noticed they do sit up a little higher than the original oem ones in the passanger side and they creep a smidge above the lower tinted band at the bottom of the screen... took them back of to compare to the oem and can see the actual fitting part is larger/deeper than the oems hence why the kick up a little higher... ocd kicked in and now want the oems but unsure so many years on that even them will have beeb revised along the way a little and may sit up a little higher to [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Its these little details that i lose sleep over :lol:
P.s they have theire logo on the end of the blade caps to. small thing i know but just thought i would mention in case anyone is buying them as you may like or not like this.
I believe the rubber can be replaced on the oems ...


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Many places such as;-

https://www.wiper-blades-refills.co.uk/9-bosch-aerotwin

sell just the rubbers to slot into the OEM arms. I have not tried them and so don't know what the quality is like.


----------



## Kitchtt (Feb 11, 2017)

tttony said:


> Many places such as;-
> 
> https://www.wiper-blades-refills.co.uk/9-bosch-aerotwin
> 
> sell just the rubbers to slot into the OEM arms. I have not tried them and so don't know what the quality is like.


Yes... i have found the replacements for the oem ones on there.. .. .... have them ordered 
Includes an easy step by step on how to replace them to


----------



## ParkPrince (Mar 14, 2018)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Hi all,
> Just put some new 'Pro Vista' wiper blades on car today. Bought from Euro Car Parts and stated they were 'best seller and exact fit'? I'm not so sure. They stick up like a sore thumb once you put the correct fixing attachments on, especially the passenger (near side) and just look crap. Just wondering if anyone else had same problem and what is the best recommendation (Bosch)?????


I think Bosch, Rain-X, and Michelin should be the *best wiper blades* on the market. But it also depends on where you live - I mean, the weather condition in your place. Some windshield wiper blades are just designed for winter while others for summer, except those that stand up to all seasons and weather conditions.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

ParkPrince said:


> MarksBlackTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Hi, not sure you understood my original post. I have no problem with the Pro Vista blades themselves as they do a good job whether it be summer or winter. It is the fact they PROTRUDE too far on passenger side due to the ridiculously large fitment bit. To alleviate this, and for the wipers to fit more flush, others have suggested either OEM from Audi at around £48 a pair or 'Valeo' from say ECP on their promotion at around £21 with discount.


----------

